# Ouch!



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Spring was off to a nice start until Tuesday. I missed a step coming out of the semi, fell 4 feet, and landed on my left elbow. Arm is fine, not a bruise any where, just drove my elbow into my ribs and cracked one of them. Finally went to doctor today to get any x-ray, just got go slow for a while. This sucks, don't have that speed!


----------



## Erock813 (Jun 3, 2008)

I feel for you...been there to often. That first step is the longest!!! Hope you feel better.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Feel for ya Haybaler. That sucks when it's so close to spring. I was working on reclaiming an old hayfield the other day. It was blowin like crazy. I stepped out of the cab onto the tracks and got blown off the tracks by a gust of wind. Fell about 3 feet and re-injured my knee which had just started to feel good after 6 months. Oh well.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Yup, one New Years party I took a header on the ice, cracked three ribs. Then I had all of January and February to catch colds so I could about cry every time I sneezed. Ribs hurt. Wrap em tight, take aspirin, and lots of clear liquids like vodka, gin, etc.

Father had a fast one pulled on him as well three weeks ago, went in to have a piece of artificial cartilage placed in his knee, once they got a good look at it they replaced the knee instead.

Unfortunately I take after Dad, we metabolize pain killers away before they do us any good. Vicadin, percocets,etc. we eat em like candy and only get the side effects and none of the good effects.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

Yeow. Three weeks from now you might want to imagine you went into a coma and woke up three weeks later. That kind of messed up takes a few weeks of being VERY CAREFUL not to use it and rest. If you push it, it will just take a lot longer to get to 100%.

Coughing and sneezing is a lot of fun now, isn't it?

Sucks, hope you can take 'er easy and heal up quick.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yep, I don't cough, I don't sneeze and sure don't want to hear anything to make me laugh. Pain killers are working good for me, been a zombie for 24 hours now, haven't had to start on clear liquids yet like mlappin suggested. Might try that later though.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Take care buddy, especially around all this mud we are collecting around here, easy to take another tumble off equipment steps. At least no broken arms or legs. Take care of yourself and be safe out there.


----------



## hay king (Feb 6, 2011)

Ya take care and get better. It always sucks to get hurt.
On another note has anybody on here dislocated a rib from driving a tractor and looking over there sholder all day. I have and it hurts like hell and of course you cant stop working because there is more hay to be put up worst 4 days of my whole life.


----------

